# BB's 12 Hour Record Beaten



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Aug 2017)

After 50 years


http://road.cc/content/forum/227637-beryl-burton-bested-50-year-record-12h-tt-broken


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2017)

She's playing it safe.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Aug 2017)

Re-emphasises, if any were needed what a monumental achievement the BB record is.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Aug 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Re-emphasises, if any were needed what a monumental achievement the BB record is.


Indeed it does


Denise (daughter) is quoted in 'Cycling Weekly' about how good it is, & that mum would be saying _"It's about time!!"_


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2017)

It's not official yet.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Aug 2017)

Hence my use of the present tense for BB's record


----------



## Cronorider (20 Aug 2017)

Anybody know what course this was done on?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2017)

E2/12 it states here
Still no official details on the site

https://cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/articles/view/243


And.............

View: https://twitter.com/Chrs_H/status/896782739390779393


----------



## tribanjules (21 Aug 2017)

It took 50 years, carbon technology, tyre technology and nutrition r&d to beat her by 3%.

Shows how way way ahead BB was


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Aug 2017)

I was looking at some images of BB the other day. As perfect an aero position as it was possible to get on a standard racing bike IMHO. Imagine what she could have done on today's kit.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2017)

http://road.cc/content/blog/228021-...aking-beryl-burtons-12-hour-time-trial-record


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Denise (daughter) is quoted in 'Cycling Weekly' about how good it is, & that mum would be saying _"It's about time!!"_


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View attachment 369495


...and goes on to also speculate what her mum might have done on modern gear, I note - I reckon she'd think she couldn't get properly low for good aero


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Aug 2017)

I know BBs nephew (her brothers son), we were in the same running club, before he (& wife) emigrated to Australia
Since they, went, there's the intermittent communication via FaceBook

He's quite happy that someone's had a go, & like Denise, surprised how long it took


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Aug 2017)

Just to be clear, I wasn't being curmudgeonly about the pending record, which for the first time someone has ridden a 12 is simply remarkable. I think BB's legacy will stand the test, also


----------



## BrumJim (31 Aug 2017)

Wow!
I wondered if any of the bigger names in Women's cycling would give it a go.


----------



## simongt (31 Aug 2017)

tribanjules said:


> It took 50 years, carbon technology, tyre technology and nutrition r&d to beat her by 3%.



Agree completely. Chromoly frame, BIG gears and LOADS of determination. That's all that Beryl needed - !


----------

